# Carp



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

What is more productive for catching carp doughballs or boilies.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I would say a rod and reel would work best  just kidding. All the carp i catch are by accident, usually on nightcrawlers, but they sure are a blast when i get one on my ultralight.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends...I would say that a good doughball recipe will almost always do at least as well as boilies as far as numbers of fish caught. In many cases I'd fish a doughball over a boilie, but that's because i have more confidence in most of the doughballs I fish. However, there have been many times when I've seen boilies outproduce most other baits, but I'd bet that had at least as much to do with the fisherman as it did with the bait.

By the way, I typically prefer corn over either of the two...


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Ditto what CW said- side hooked canned corn is hard to beat.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

How do you rig that up just throw out a hook covered with corn? Do you need to through out chum or anything?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not 100% sold on Boilies just yet, but i know a few that use them almost exclusively and do VERY well(like the Top carp angler in Ohio our own Buckeye Bob Bernowski).
I have caught pretty well with my Boilies that i ordered from the Boilie Shop http://www.boilieshopusa.com/index.html
But i see them as a great summer bait, in the cooler times i agree with the guys that its almost impossible to beat plain canned corn(flavored with your best go to flavors of course..lol).
I have caught a lot of carp since Feb. this year and my biggest came in March and it was taken on flavored canned corn.
I still fish corn even in the summer and fish boilies on my 2nd rod..the fish will tell you what they want, sometimes its boilies of a certain flavor, sometimes canned corn of a certain flavor...and at other times its home-made dough baits...just like any other species you have to find out what the fish want on a day-to-day basis.










Scott


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Buckeye- it works well on its own. No. 4 baitholder hook filled with 3-4 pieces of corn, 6-8 inches past a fixed heavy sinker (AKA bolt rig). Have your rod in your hands or in a rest with the drag backed way off - if you don't use bait runners or bait casters. 

When the fish sucks the bait, blows it out and gets pricked and then hooks itself- it takes right off and your rod can be gone in a heartbeat. 

Fishing bolt rigs is NOTHING like watching your rod tip and swinging at nothing.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Since joining CAG I have made more use of Bolies, hair rigs and all the fancy stuff. Overall I have to say canned corn is still my go to bait, but it seems the bigger fish have come on the boilies.

I most often load up a #4 gold tru turn with as much corn that will go on the hook with one rod. The other rod I throw my experiment out for the day


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I love that picture RiverRat, nothing better than a carp when there is still snow on the ground.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This was caught on a bolie-


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What do you use to flavor corn?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

You can flavor sweet corn with just about anything you can imagine...some of my favorites are pure vanilla or anise extracts, or add some sugar and kool-aid, any type of flavored syrups, etc. Pretty much anything you can imagine. I'd try vanilla first, though  .


----------

